# Update battery info when exchanged?



## laufdi (Mar 16, 2020)

When I exchange the 6 cell battery for a 3 cell battery, the info of `hwstat` or similar stays the same (Design capacity, Model number etc.) Can this be updated or do I have to restart the machine? (Lenovo T470, 12.1-STABLE).


----------

